
Nokia Treasure Tag: Never lose your valuables again - itomatik
http://conversations.nokia.com/2014/02/19/never-lose-valuables-nokia-treasure-tag/
======
300bps
I got a Lumia 928 about 9 months ago. After three iPhones, it continues to be
the best phone I've ever had.

Lumia Black update has a lot of great features
([http://www.nokia.com/global/windows-phone-black-
update/](http://www.nokia.com/global/windows-phone-black-update/)) and as a
bonus it didn't brick my phone like when I upgraded my iPhone 3G to IOS 4 and
my phone became so slow I couldn't even answer it before the call went to
voicemail.

Anyway, nice to see Nokia continuing to add features to the phone.

~~~
kirse
That's great to hear, I was going to switch from Android to a Lumia Icon (929)
this week. Any tools/tricks/apps you can suggest for a soon-to-be WinPhone
user? Always been a long-time Nokia fan, but let's face it, they took awhile
to get their hardware mojo back. WP8 is also looking pretty slick these days
and that helped to seal the deal.

~~~
300bps
You'll pick it up easily after using any other smart phone. Make sure you take
advantage of SkyDrive - it's seamless storage for your phone that doesn't take
up actual phone storage space. You can copy an mp3 to your SkyDrive and play
it instantly on your phone for instance.

If you have kids, set up the Kid Zone feature. You select certain apps they
can run and that's all they can run. You get into Kid Zone at the lock screen
by scrolling to the left. Once there, they can't access your email, Facebook,
phone features or anything else without typing a password.

The Nokia Here Drive app is great. Shows you how fast you're going as well as
the current speed limit on the road you're on. Supports overlays so you can
put things like restaurants or gas stations (very helpful) on your map while
you're doing turn-by-turn directions.

Call blocking is fantastic. Get a call from some telemarketer? Hit a button
and they can never call or text you again. You can block up to 1,000 numbers.

If you don't use it now, look into OneNote. It works on all your devices
including a Windows Phone.

You'll like it if you have a lot of email accounts. You can set group email
accounts into multi-account inboxes. This is different than iPhone that has
"All inboxes" or single inboxes. With mine, I can group 4 accounts into one
inbox, 3 accounts into another, 1 into its own, etc.

Other than that, all the big apps are there - Facebook, Twitter, GasBuddy,
iHeartRadio, Pandora, Skype, Spotify, WhatsApp, etc, etc. The app store being
empty is old news at this point. The biggest remaining gaps are smaller banks
that don't have native apps but that gap is closing as well.

~~~
kirse
Ah sweet, thanks guys. Just picked it up today and the 1080p screen along with
the WP8 UI is incredibly clean. Very impressed so far.

------
Zikes
$30 apiece?

Or there's StickNFind [1], starting at $25 and compatible with Android or iOS.

Edit: Missed the part about Android/iOS compatibility.

[1]
[https://www.sticknfind.com/store.aspx](https://www.sticknfind.com/store.aspx)

~~~
tantalor
Here's a few lists with a huge price range.

[http://postscapes.com/wireless-key-locators](http://postscapes.com/wireless-
key-locators)

[http://mashable.com/2013/07/18/find-keys-
apps](http://mashable.com/2013/07/18/find-keys-apps)

Almost all are iOS compatible. Many are Android compatible. Cobra Tag is
BlackBerry compatible. None are Windows compatible.

~~~
mappum
And there's even another one:
[http://www.chipolo.net/](http://www.chipolo.net/)

------
taspeotis
Someone please tell me what I'm missing

> left your wallet, or your phone, sitting on the kitchen table ...

> Measuring ... roughly the size of a match box

I'm meant fix a match-box sized tag into my wallet and for my phone I imagine
I'm meant to clip a treasure tag to myself so it beeps when I leave my phone
behind?

> one tag connected to your keys and another connected to your bag

Another match-box dangling from my keys. And I can't think of any bag that I
universally need to take with me everywhere.

~~~
xerophtye
You pick 4 items that you plan to take out with you. You tag them. If you even
remember to take any ONE of them, it would tell you that you are forgetting
the other 3 and would help you find them.

>I imagine I'm meant to clip a treasure tag to myself so it beeps when I leave
my phone behind?

If that's the only item you are planning to take out, then i suppose yes.

~~~
taspeotis
> You pick 4 items that you plan to take out with you. You tag them.

The phone doesn't need a tag, but I need to tag myself just in case I forget
everything. So I have to find space in my pockets for four match-box sized
tags in order to solve a problem I've had four ... maybe five times.

------
msluyter
For a while I tried Bikn, which worked pretty well but covered up the standard
iPhone connector and replaced it with a Micro-USB. It also broke within a few
months.

Then I tried the Cirago iAlertTag: [http://www.amazon.com/Cirago-
IAT1000-iAlertTag-iPhone-Black/...](http://www.amazon.com/Cirago-
IAT1000-iAlertTag-iPhone-Black/dp/B0090I9P40), but it's pretty flaky. You have
to leave the app running in the background, so if you forget or reboot or
whatnot it's basically useless. And then you have to replace the batteries, so
ultimately, you end up having to keep track of more than you would have had
you simply remembered the thing you got the tag for.

Generally speaking though, for the absent minded like myself, I really need a
solid implementation of this idea. One that a) is difficult to accidentally
trigger while in my pocket, b) has a long battery life, c) minimal
setup/fiddling wrt the mobile device.

------
chris_wot
They should have got one for their own IP. It would have shown it all went to
Redmond ;-)

~~~
taspeotis

        They should have got one for their own IP. It would have shown it all went to Redmond ;-)
    

"It doesn't involve the transfer or ownership of the patents itself." [1]

[1] [http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/03/us-nokia-
microsoft...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/03/us-nokia-microsoft-
patents-idUSBRE9820ZZ20130903)

------
rch
Looks like Tile.

